

Company claims to "track exactly who is visiting your website" - replics
https://www.relead.com/

======
tzaman
Hopefully I'm not the only one feeling uncomfortable with this. I mean it's
okay for advertisers to know some info about me - but _everything_?

~~~
rcush
It looks as though this site is not able to track individual people, but only
companies. I'd guess they're doing this by querying each visitor IP with a
database of known IP addresses used by companies. If so, it's not particularly
sinister, not particularly useful, and not particularly accurate.

The discussion being had here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4891637>
\- deals with a site that is allegedly identifying visitors individually
somehow, most likely through something to do with social media. However, I'm
skeptical.

------
josscrowcroft
I hate them just for the website alone... all the scroll effects kill the
experience

------
james-singh
Then why is it asking for my name during registration?

~~~
Svip
It looks like it is only companies it can track for you.

------
Tactix47
This site's tracking is covered in another thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4891637> I agree with tzaman that there
are serious privacy concerns here...

~~~
NaturalDoc
I must agree with you and tzaman on this. In a time when we are fighting hard
to protect our personal privacy online, companies like this are trying to take
more of it away. I hope beyond hope that this company fails miserably!

------
bmaguire
This is a pretty strong argument for using TOR. These guys may not be
seriously malicious but they are definitely seriously creepy.

